# Officer Down: William Pressler - [Lakewood, New Jersey]



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

05/14/2007
*N.J. officer dies in car crash*

*Officer Down: William Pressler *- [Lakewood, New Jersey]











ODMP

*Biographical Info*
*Age:* n/a
*Additional Info:* Officer William Pressler had served with the agency for 6 years. He is survived by his wife.
*
Cause of Death:* Automobile accident
*Incident Details:* Officer Pressler was killed in an automobile accident on an isolated stretch of Route 528 at approximately 4:00 am. It is believed that he swerved to avoid striking a deer in the road, causing his patrol car to strike a tree on the driver's side.

*Date of Incident:* May 14, 2007

<SKIIER Bode Miller??s cousin kills N.H. officer, then is killed by passer-by< H1>*N.J. officer dies in car crash*

By Michael A. Wattkis, Jeff Diamant and MaryAnn Spoto
Star-Ledger (Newark)
LAKEWOOD, N.J. - A Lakewood Police officer was killed early this morning when his cruiser slammed into a tree on a rural township road.
The officer, whose identity wasn't disclosed, died at the scene of the 4:30 a.m. crash on New Egypt Road, near Gudz Road, officials said. 
Investigators closed Lakewood New Egypt Road, also known as routes 528 and 547, while they investigated the crash. 
The officer was on his way for a back-up call when his car careened off the road and slammed into a tree, police said. No other vehicles were involved in the crash.
Officials erected a tent over the wreck and were working to remove the body from the vehicle.
Distraught police officers and a chaplain gathered at the scene.


----------

